# NRA members!



## wimwag (Jan 15, 2014)

Who here besides me is an NRA member?  Now I'm not debating your feelings on our organization, just wanting to meet other members.  So how about it?

I'm an annual member, but need to pay my dues by next month.  Been a member for 3 years now.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm a member.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 16, 2014)

I am an on an off again member, I think currently off.  Mostly I hate the never ending crapload of junk mail that membership with them seems to generate.  The training DVD that they sent that I had to go out of my way to return or I would be automatically charged for it was the most irritating, and why I am not currently a member.  I will probably join again once my irritation with that goes away.


----------



## billc (Jan 16, 2014)

Life member and also member of Second Amendment Foundation, the two groups on a national level helping to defend gun rights.


----------



## wimwag (Jan 16, 2014)

If I could spare the change, I'd be a life member.  To make up for it, you can find me going door to door during elections.

Always armed, of course.  Had people spit in my face, pull out baseball bats, show me their pocket knives, sic dogs on me, follow me shouting threats and once someone left a death threat in my mailbox.  It feels good to be loved.  Lol


----------



## Tgace (Jan 16, 2014)

Blindside said:


> I am an on an off again member, I think currently off.  Mostly I hate the never ending crapload of junk mail that membership with them seems to generate.  The training DVD that they sent that I had to go out of my way to return or I would be automatically charged for it was the most irritating, and why I am not currently a member.  I will probably join again once my irritation with that goes away.



Ditto...was a member last year, will probably not re-up this year for some of the same reasons mentioned.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tames D (Jan 16, 2014)

Blindside said:


> I am an on an off again member, I think currently off. Mostly I hate the never ending crapload of junk mail that membership with them seems to generate. The training DVD that they sent that I had to go out of my way to return or I would be automatically charged for it was the most irritating, and why I am not currently a member. I will probably join again once my irritation with that goes away.



I didn't send mine back. The letter said you can keep it if you didn't want to sign up for it. But I agree, way too much junk mail from them.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 16, 2014)

Tames D said:


> I didn't send mine back. The letter said you can keep it if you didn't want to sign up for it. But I agree, way too much junk mail from them.



I didn't send mine back either, then they tried to bill me for it.


----------



## wimwag (Jan 16, 2014)

I honestly have never seen these DVDs people keep talking about.  Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Tames D (Jan 16, 2014)

The one sent to me is titled PDN DVD Series. It's about combat focus shooting and home defense tips. They want you to sign up for the series where they send you a new dvd every so often and you are billed for it. The one I got is an introductory dvd where they hope I'll like it and sign up for the series. I haven't looked at it yet. Supposedly I don't have to pay for this one or return it since they sent it to me without my authorization.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 16, 2014)

Blindside said:


> I didn't send mine back either, then they tried to bill me for it.



Bad business practice.


----------



## rlobrecht (Jan 16, 2014)

Lifetime member of the NRA and the North American Hunting Club.

I got the DVDs last year.  They weren't that great, and I sent it back.


----------



## Tgace (Jan 16, 2014)

It was a Rob Pincus vid...not bad but nothing revolutionary. The guerrilla marketing attempt left me flat. I kept the DVD and ignored them. Unsolicited crap like that is considered a gift you have no obligation to return it.

Kinda soured me on the NRA a bit.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 16, 2014)

Tgace said:


> It was a Rob Pincus vid...not bad but nothing revolutionary. The guerrilla marketing attempt left me flat. I kept the DVD and ignored them. Unsolicited crap like that is considered a gift you have no obligation to return it.
> 
> Kinda soured me on the NRA a bit.



Thanks for the review. I'll still look at it but with your background I'm sure you nailed it. Much respect.


----------



## Carol (Jan 16, 2014)

I originally joined as required for range membership, but didn't renew after the deluge of junk mail.  Now I have friends that work for SIG and I practice at their place instead 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billc (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmmm...I never received those videos...

As to the junk mail...I see it as a necessary evil to running a big organization like the NRA...to me it is worth getting the junk mail considering the importance of the organization.  The Second Amendment Foundation is just as important, but they don't have the media presence that the NRA does and that is an important thing in the fight to keep firearms available to good people in this country.  The forces arrayed against firearm ownership are vast, well funded and politically connected.  If not for the NRA, our guns would have been made illegal a long time ago.  If you like the ability to exercise your right to keep and carry firearms for protection and other activities...think about the need to support these pro-gun organizations and weigh that against having to toss out the extra mail...


----------



## Blindside (Jan 17, 2014)

billc said:


> Hmmm...I never received those videos...
> 
> As to the junk mail...I see it as a necessary evil to running a big organization like the NRA...to me it is worth getting the junk mail considering the importance of the organization.  The Second Amendment Foundation is just as important, but they don't have the media presence that the NRA does and that is an important thing in the fight to keep firearms available to good people in this country.  The forces arrayed against firearm ownership are vast, well funded and politically connected.  If not for the NRA, our guns would have been made illegal a long time ago.  If you like the ability to exercise your right to keep and carry firearms for protection and other activities...think about the need to support these pro-gun organizations and weigh that against having to toss out the extra mail...



What is the junkmail rate with the Second Amendment Foundation?


----------



## Carol (Jan 17, 2014)

billc said:


> Hmmm...I never received those videos...
> 
> As to the junk mail...I see it as a necessary evil to running a big organization like the NRA...to me it is worth getting the junk mail considering the importance of the organization.  The Second Amendment Foundation is just as important, but they don't have the media presence that the NRA does and that is an important thing in the fight to keep firearms available to good people in this country.  The forces arrayed against firearm ownership are vast, well funded and politically connected.  If not for the NRA, our guns would have been made illegal a long time ago.  If you like the ability to exercise your right to keep and carry firearms for protection and other activities...think about the need to support these pro-gun organizations and weigh that against having to toss out the extra mail...




Or simply send a donation in an envelope without a return address.  Enclose a note saying you support what they do and want to help financially in their efforts, but do not want to be on their mailing list.  If you really want to be anonymous, send a money order instead of a check.


----------



## billc (Jan 17, 2014)

> What is the junkmail rate with the Second Amendment Foundation?



It's not too bad.  I just got the renewal for my membership, and I get a request for donations and a newsletter...that's about it.  With the NRA, I just received the NRA catalog...never get anything through it though...


----------



## wimwag (Jan 17, 2014)

Speaking of the catalog...does anyone own a crossfire rocket holster?  Looks comfy.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 18, 2014)

wimwag said:


> Speaking of the catalog...does anyone own a crossfire rocket holster?  Looks comfy.



http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/

best holster Ive ever used.  I wore it for 39 hours straight once didn't bother me.  a normal day few hours here or there I forget its even on


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2014)

It seems like any organization I am a part of junk mails me to death!  That is why I have selectively slowed down being apart of so many organizations through the years.  Junk mail me and you do not get my money.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 18, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It seems like any organization I am a part of junk mails me to death!  That is why I have selectively slowed down being apart of so many organizations through the years.  Junk mail me and you do not get my money.


Yep that's why I wont join the NRA. I sent for info once and still get junk mail from them.  Save some of the coin and use it to lobby to let me buy AR15s again since I cant anymore in this state


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2014)

Plus you always get more then just the junk mail from the organization.   You get the junk mail from the organization AND all the related organizations to whom they sell your contact info.  If you want to track who sells you to whom, join with a distinct name and e-mail that you use exclusively with that org.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rlobrecht (Jan 19, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Save some of the coin and use it to lobby to let me buy AR15s again since I cant anymore in this state



You might look for a more local organization.  I know that Texas has the Texas State Rifle Association.  I've never joined, but their purpose seems very similar to the NRA, except focused strictly on Texas.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm an NRA member.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 22, 2014)

Today is a record day for receiving NRA mail. Got my 3rd renewal request since renewing 2 months ago. And a long letter from Oliver North on behalf of the NRA asking for yet another donation. I've donated a good amount of money to this cause but now I'm getting a little frustrated by the constant requests. I think instead, I'll make this donation to Bob here on MT. He's less annoying


----------



## wimwag (Jan 23, 2014)

Not trying to be confrontational, but is the junk mail really all that big an issue?  Everyone gets it. Mailing lists are bought and sold daily over the internet.  It's not just the NRA that asks for extra donations.  By the way, the NRA doesn't give out info on its members.  Only qualified 3rd party companies are allowed to advertise with the NRA.  If you register your new dryer to activate the warranty you get put on a list.  I get 90% of my junk mail from the insurance company I use for my 3 vehicles.  Just throw it in the recycle bin like the rest of us.  Considering the powerful lobby power the NRA holds (we the members, an armed and organized people), a few extra pieces of mail could be overlooked.

Put that membership card to good use and get some discounts!  Sometimes private businesses will discount us even if it isn't a formal or advertised policy.  Always ask!


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 23, 2014)

wimwag said:


> Not trying to be confrontational, but is the junk mail really all that big an issue?  Everyone gets it. Mailing lists are bought and sold daily over the internet.  It's not just the NRA that asks for extra donations.  By the way, the NRA doesn't give out info on its members.  Only qualified 3rd party companies are allowed to advertise with the NRA.  If you register your new dryer to activate the warranty you get put on a list.  I get 90% of my junk mail from the insurance company I use for my 3 vehicles.  Just throw it in the recycle bin like the rest of us.  Considering the powerful lobby power the NRA holds (we the members, an armed and organized people), a few extra pieces of mail could be overlooked.
> 
> Put that membership card to good use and get some discounts!  Sometimes private businesses will discount us even if it isn't a formal or advertised policy.  Always ask!


My only problem with the junk mail is its wasting my money I donated for the fight.  They must spend a ton of money on these mailings that don't even get looked at by most.  Spend the money better in my opinion


----------



## wimwag (Jan 23, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> My only problem with the junk mail is its wasting my money I donated for the fight.  They must spend a ton of money on these mailings that don't even get looked at by most.  Spend the money better in my opinion



My marketing expertise may be lost on some...and marketing is exactly what this is.  The old mantra "gotta spend money to make money" is an absolute truth.  

As an example, if $300k is spent printing and mailing these letters to every member (assuming it is an even 5 million), that's 17 cents per member, which isn't that much considering that they do get bulk mailing rates, 17 cents is certainly realistic.  If 30% of the membership responds with a $5 donation, that's a $7.2million dollar profit.  

In reality, the numbers may vary but I am using the textbook figures of a successful marketing campaign.    Depending on economic and geopolitical issues, results can vary.  Lately, the NRA has had an increase in membership, suggesting that a ramped up donation drive could be very successfully conducted.  Considering that those who join are highly motivated and patriotic, I believe the NRA has a very high return rate regardless of political swings.  30% is a textbook ideal, but with donations averaging $5 per response, you would only need only 1.2% return to break even and 4% return to be a success.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 23, 2014)

wimwag said:


> My marketing expertise may be lost on some...and marketing is exactly what this is.  The old mantra "gotta spend money to make money" is an absolute truth.
> 
> As an example, if $300k is spent printing and mailing these letters to every member (assuming it is an even 5 million), that's 17 cents per member, which isn't that much considering that they do get bulk mailing rates, 17 cents is certainly realistic.  If 30% of the membership responds with a $5 donation, that's a $7.2million dollar profit.
> 
> In reality, the numbers may vary but I am using the textbook figures of a successful marketing campaign.    Depending on economic and geopolitical issues, results can vary.  Lately, the NRA has had an increase in membership, suggesting that a ramped up donation drive could be very successfully conducted.  Considering that those who join are highly motivated and patriotic, I believe the NRA has a very high return rate regardless of political swings.  30% is a textbook ideal, but with donations averaging $5 per response, you would only need only 1.2% return to break even and 4% return to be a success.



Yeah I assume it works or they would stop it just looks bad to a lot of people like a waist of money and annoyance


----------

